# Tattoos for Photographers



## nikkito (Apr 13, 2012)

or something like that 

http://www.flickr.com//groups/[email protected]/pool/show/


----------



## akiskev (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice slideshow!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 13, 2012)

some tattoos are ugly, huh?
hhihih ;D


----------



## dr croubie (May 3, 2012)

Anyone else notice that they were mostly classic film cameras?
A minolta, a konica, a few leica-looking rangefinders, Rolleiflex TLR, Hasselblad, Polaroid Land Cameras, a ring-finger Holga, and a very impressive 4x5-looking Press Camera.
One did look like a Gripped 5D, and another sketch looked like a 5D with a 50/1.2L attached (minus red ring).

Nikon dslrs were noticeable by their absence...

Edit: nice to see the topless-guy holding his FED (leica ripoff), and the next frame a chick with a Nikon Film tattoo taken in the mirror using a Canon dslr. Irony much?


----------



## bycostello (May 10, 2012)

mate of mine has smile on his 'trigger' figure!


----------



## westr70 (May 10, 2012)

The elbow one was pretty cool, but my money would have gone to more gear. 

My 0.23 (CPI) 2012.


----------



## EELinneman (May 10, 2012)

Thought you were talking about this:
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-5D-MK-Mode-Dial/dp/B004SU54Z4

Eric


----------



## rambarra (May 10, 2012)

why on earth somebody would want a rabal tatooed in his/her face/body is beyond me


----------



## bchernicoff (May 10, 2012)

Sorry, I can't resist 

I can't believe how much better D800 tattoos are better than all of those!


----------

